# first coding job -- now how to dress



## jen.murray1985 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi! 

So I just accepted my first coding position! I am very excited but nervous on a few different things... mainly my wardrobe... 

Currently I am a house manager at an ICF/IID facility -- dress is casual (jeans, shorts, tee shirts etc.) 

I have been picking up various more business like clothing at thrift shops and on sale racks but was wondering if anyone has any tips for dressing for the office. 

I have a few pairs of black and brown pants, a few black skirts, and various tops -- 

what are some other good items to get? 

Shoes??


----------



## greatbiller (Jun 11, 2014)

What type of environment are you going to be working in?  When you went in for your interview, what type of clothing were the people in the office wearing?

Medical offices may require uniforms, billing services may have a business casual environment, etc.  When in doubt, call the Human Resources department and ask about the dress code.

Congratulations on your new position!


----------



## rthames052006 (Jun 12, 2014)

I would reach out to the company and ask what their dress code policy is?  Most companies have one.  And/or like the other poster said, what were the employee's wearing when you went for your interview? 

Best bet though, is to ask, you don't want to walk in there in business casual if that is not code.

By the way, congrats on getting the job and good luck. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## jen.murray1985 (Jun 12, 2014)

I have a pre orientation meeting on the 24th so they will probably be going over dress code there...I think they were all in dress pants and nice tops...so I will just pick up some more of those things and a few pairs of shoes


----------

